# Lainox [email protected] vs Rational Self Cooking Center XS - Home Kitchen



## 77east (Jan 27, 2021)

Greetings! 

I have about 25 by 10 feet kitchen space in which, I am planning a Gallery Kitchen. Planning to put up a Combi Oven for Home use but slightly confused between the two models, Lainox [email protected] and Rational Cooking Center XS. Both are 6 * 2/3 GN capacity, however the Naboohas a 3.6 KW version for home use. I was wondering it the downrating would be detrimental or a boon. It goes up to 300 degrees though.

I do have a 3 phase power supply that comes up to the distribution box with 230V. However individual sockets are all using single phase and the load then gets distributed to three phases at the DB.


----------



## longpvo (Oct 18, 2020)

I was presented by a Lainox rep recently and for what it's worth, the price of the regular Naboo although cheaper where I was offered, it doesn't have a boiler steam generator. It's rather a spritz style. The boiler Naboo costs nearly as much as the SCC XS, hence I went with the SCC XS. It's simpler to fix a boiler machine than spritz plus one ought to have RO water treatment for spritz type.

The touch UI on Naboo seemed too confusing for my liking, it's as if someone put together an android theme way back then.

The UI on the SCC (after 2016) is lean and intuitive.

The SCC XS racks support hinge can be interchanged to fit 13x18 half sheet pans, the Naboo does not. This was a major decision for me as I do most baking and dehydration on half sheet pans and the accessories for half sheet pans are more readily available than EU spec GN sizes (think sasa demarle non stick lienrs, and baking molds) I instead use GN trays and pans for roast/grill/ and especially steaming.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Spritz type steam is not the same as steam produced by a steam generator. In order for spritzed water to be converted to steam it needs energy. This energy comes from the heat of your oven walls and floor. Basically, when you hit the spritz button, you will lower your oven temp by 10-20%, and will require +/- 10mins to "recover" your original oven temp. A dedicated steam generator will not affect you oven temp.

Also, dont forget convection ovens--Naboo, Rational, or other, have no top heat or bottom heat elements or controls, you only have one temperature zone and one heat intensity.


----------

